# Free calling with solar backup



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Free calling within the US and Canada with a solar panel and a 12V battery as the backup source of power.*

I disconnected my land-based phone line many months ago and I'm completely satisfied with the free Google phone.

In my case the minimum savings is more than $500 annually.
You can get more details here: https://sites.google.com/site/freephonecallsfrompc/


Boris Romanov


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

We use google phone here sometimes as well. Not bad if you have decent broadband.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

OK . so what does it cost you for your internet connection . . . ?????


Last time I knew there is no free lunch, . . . . .


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

defenestrate said:


> We use google phone here sometimes as well. *Not bad if you have decent broadband*.


It&#8217;s true. In addition you have to keep your computer unoverloaded during a phone conversation&#8230;

I've got the very reasonable Internet service (10 -15 Mbps, cable) just for $19.99 per month. And anyway I have to have an Internet connection not for the Google phone only.

To check your connection Speed I can recommend this free service - *Bandwidth Meter Online Speed Test*: http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-speed-test/










To check your computer Performances - go to your PC &#8220;Task Manage&#8221; (right clink on the clock/time icon) and then click on the *Performance* button:


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I can do the same with skype and my laptop. * Just need to pay for a highspeed internet connection.*

My cell phone can charge with a solar charger and I can call "free" to anyplace in the US. *Just have to pay a monthly bill*. 

Or I have unlimited nationwide long distance on my house phone and the bill is less then my internet conection.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

DYngbld said:


> *I can do the same with skype and my laptop.* * Just need to pay for a highspeed internet connection.*...


In my opinion booth services are great.
And I like Skype too, especially when I can make unlimited FREE video calls with my grandson.

* Nevertheless your statement is not completely correct:*

1. With free Google Phone Service you can get a real phone Number and VoiceMail for free. 
With Skype Service you have to pay a minimum $5 monthly fee for the &#8220;Online Number &#8221;
&#8220;An Online Number (also called Skype number) is a number anyone can call you on from their mobile or landline - and you answer on Skype, no matter where you are. And with every Online Number you also get voicemail included. Then when family and friends call your Online Number and you're unavailable, they simply leave a message which you can listen to the next time you sign in to Skype.&#8221;
Online Number - Online Business Number with Voicemail - Skype

2. The Google Phone Service is completely FREE (no monthly fee), but for the Skype Unlimited US and Canada Plan (with Fair Usage Policy) you have to pay $2.99/month
Skype




DYngbld said:


> ...Or I have *unlimited nationwide long distance* on my house phone and the bill is less then my internet conection.


In my situation I have to pay just $19.99 per/month for the Internet connection. And once again - I have to have an Internet connection anyway.
So, I cannot see any reason to pay more than $60 per month (with all taxes) for the land-based phone line with "unlimited nationwide long distance" plan.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

I have good news for everyone who followed my recommendation posted in this thread. Google just announced that the free calling feature available to Gmail users in the U.S. and Canada will be extended through 2013. 

I can also confirm that my family members, friends and I are still very satisfied with this service that provides completely free calling without any gimmicks.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

It's not free. Google is the biggest information collector out there. You're simply trading your conversations to them.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

How true John . .How true. 
All recorded and available to the gubermint. . . .
Privacy . . . Not at all

there is NO free lunch.


----------



## davebrik (Nov 18, 2012)

Boris said:


> *Free calling within the US and Canada with a solar panel and a 12V battery as the backup source of power.*
> 
> I disconnected my land-based phone line many months ago and I'm completely satisfied with the free Google phone.
> 
> ...


Hi, Boris
What kind of solar panel do you use? Is this a solar panel kit or solar phone charger? 
Thanks.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

JohnP said:


> It's not free. Google is the biggest information collector out there. You're simply trading your conversations to them.


Who does not collect your information ? ( Microsoft, Yahoo, Apple, Amazon and many many more)...

"Information we (Google) collect": http://www.google.com/policies/privacy/

Useful link: http://www.forbes.com/sites/tjmccue...free-in-2013-but-voip-is-15-billion-industry/

Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

davebrik said:


> Hi, Boris
> What kind of solar panel do you use? Is this a solar panel kit or solar phone charger?
> Thanks.


It's 15W solar panel. 
I would recommend you to check the *Output parameters* of the power adapter for your cable modem to properly calculate the wattage of your solar panel. For example, the Output parameters of my power adapter were: 12V, 1A. 

Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Update to my last post #12

Two months ago I bought the *Internet on the Go* device as the real alternative to the cable Internet:









And based on the Output information below you can use less powerful solar panel/charger (similar to a solar cell phone charger) 
to get a very reliable Internet connection, including free phone calls via Google Voice or Skype:









More detail are posted here: https://sites.google.com/site/wifiinternetonthego/

Hope this info will be useful.

Boris Romanov


----------

